
A New Kind of Science, Now Freely Available - johnhenry
https://www.wolframscience.com/nks/
======
johnhenry
I guess this is a few weeks old -- announcement here:
[http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2017/05/a-new-kind-of-
science...](http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2017/05/a-new-kind-of-
science-a-15-year-view/)

